

Tumblr blog running on Meteor - primigenus
http://q42.nl/blog
Using the Tumblr API, we ported our Tumblr blog to Meteor. Source code:<p>https://github.com/Q42/q42.nl/blob/master/server/blog.js<p>Actual Tumblr blog:<p>http://blog.q42.nl<p>When you first load the blog, if there are no posts, it fetches them with the API and puts them in our MongoDB, which is synced to the client's minimongo store by Meteor. Since everything is reactive, if we post a new post, it will automatically show up without visitors having to refresh the page.<p>So far we're very impressed with Meteor, our main site at q42.nl runs on it too. Try it out yourself: http://meteor.com or join a meetup: http://meetups.meteor.com
======
primigenus
Using the Tumblr API, we ported our Tumblr blog to Meteor. Source code:

<https://github.com/Q42/q42.nl/blob/master/server/blog.js>

Actual Tumblr blog:

<http://blog.q42.nl>

When you first load the blog, if there are no posts, it fetches them with the
API and puts them in our MongoDB, which is synced to the client's minimongo
store by Meteor. Since everything is reactive, if we post a new post, it will
automatically show up without visitors having to refresh the page.

So far we're very impressed with Meteor, our main site at q42.nl runs on it
too. Try it out yourself: <http://meteor.com> or join a meetup:
<http://meetups.meteor.com>

